# About to go from Cruzein to Walkin!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mednck said:


> My 2012 Cruze has had so many problems. I bought I new. It only has 56k on it if that tells you anything. It’s a lemon. So much time in the shop. So many parts replaced, and still so many problems. Ford is even looking tempting right now thanks to the auto show. I’m at a breaking point and don’t know what to do.


You have a 2012 diesel? 

Instead of griping, post any codes that may be present. Go to Autozone and have them read for free. Many on the forum have probably had the same issues you are having, but we do not know what yours are. This is a very easily fixed vehicle for thee most part. List what has been done so far.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

No such thing as a ‘12 CTD in the US, possibly posted in wrong sub-forum?


----------



## Mednck (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a code reader at home. It throws no codes. But in its short 56k miles, it’s had many recalls. It’s had transmission work, it’s had two new water pumps, a new rack and pinion, a new coolant reservoir cause the dealership broke the original, now I have a coolant smell and it’s losing coolant but I can’t figure out from where. I foul plugs every 2-3 months, the rack and pinion that the dealership replaced not so many miles ago is leaking and has to be replaced and they refuse to be if any additional assistance even though they got the rack and pinion through advance auto instead of genuine GM parts. The service stabilitrack light is on an traction control light is on but goes off once you turn the car off. At best I get 280 miles to a tank of gas on the highway. When I used to get over 400. There is many other problems I’ve had, these are just some of the highlights. It’s been a lemon since shortly after I bought it. I have finally reached the breaking point. I’m tired of pouring money into a car that never was safe from the start. The dealership is rude cause they are tired of seeing it too. Chevrolet should have bought this car back.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, no, it's not a Diesel then.


----------



## Mednck (Nov 3, 2019)

No, it’s not a diesel.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So Moderator, please show our guest to the proper room. And Good Luck!


----------

